# Advice for mermaid



## WalkingRhee (Jun 20, 2016)

I've been working on a mermaid prop for a little while. However, life has gotten the best of me and I'm not as far along as I'd like to be with it. However, with that being said, I'm returning to college next week, plus working, so I will not have huge amounts of time to finish projects. 

So, basically all I have is a tail. My question is, would it look alright to just display the tail like maybe buried in the ground or in a pit of some kind? I truly don't see much time to devote to the torso..because I'm wanting to start working on larger projects like the pirate ship. 

Any advice on making a nice mermaid display using just a tail?

Also, this is the beginning stage of the tail, it now has several layers of paper mache, only needs to be painted. 

Thanks guys!!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey, not sure what you're going for, but maybe you can put the tail in a net? Maybe you can half-azz the rest of her and cover it with seaweed? Also, Idk much about paper mache, but I've seen people make quick and cool looking scales by painting it one color, then adding a net and spray painting the other color. I can't find the one I saw a while back, but this is similar https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=U1eT4Vz6ipg


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Of course, you can display just a mermaid tail; it's Halloween, no rules, only imagination.  That tail would look great on a skelly torso if you have one, or in a pirate's chest, or someplace on your ship. Sometimes we don't get to finish props and they have to wait a year and that's ok too. Good luck in school and if you get a chance, post us some pics cause that tail looks amazing!


----------

